# WHAT A NEIGHBOR!



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

...since returning home this spring, both linda and i have been enjoying the gardening aspect of our backyard railroad, cleaning up a little of the wiring, and adding some details, structures n scenery. we wanted to start on building some trestles under about twenty five feet of elevated roadway, but i twisted my knee pretty good and am laid up for awhile. Our fellow garden R/R'er neighbor Steve said he'd be more than happy to help us out and has been busy ripping some cedar and putting together some bents, and is just about ready to set them up and install them. we're very fortunate to have him for a neighbor and friend. i will try and post a couple fotos of his layout and new bridges to show his constructions skills


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

...and here are a couple fotos of a section we've been working on


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Methinks you do not credit Steve enough - you have an extremely good, and amazing and skilful neighbour! Get well soon, and thanks for the photos, I think that the latter ones are of your layout?.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Rio,

Fortunate indeed you are, some really great work there. By the way, Steve doesn't have a relative with the first name Ralph that lives in Arizona, next door to a gentleman named Duncan, by any chance?


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Steve is quite a craftsman and down the pike i'll post some more fotos of his sawmills and structures. He tells us we're responsible for inspiring him to get his R/R up and running, and is always asking us if he can incorporate a couple of our ideas into his layout. (i keep telling him that's the beauty of having friends in the same hobby, you can share ideas and skills) we both had the same job in a navy squadron so we're like brothers. Steve asked if i would get him a good RC helicopter and teach him to fly, ... i'm going to enjoy getting him airborne.....







gonna try to post a couple more pictures of our R/R,( since i'm laid up)


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking RR and bridges. Wow could not ask for any better neighbor. Thanks for the pics. Later RJD


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 14 Jun 2010 03:25 PM 
Hey Rio,

Fortunate indeed you are, some really great work there. By the way, Steve doesn't have a relative with the first name Ralph that lives in Arizona, next door to a gentleman named Duncan, by any chance?








Steve,
I've got to think that Ralph is a "one-off" kinda guy. Well, maybe "way-off"...








Rio's neighbor Steve is running a close second though...








It's always nice to have someone to share with.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I just wanna know when you guys can come to my house and help out???? Hah LOL Regal Great photos and even nicer work on the layout with everything!!!! Regal


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! What a nice crop of rocks you have. The layout is looking great.

JimC.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed, The layout and the craftmanship that went into building it look great.


----------

